
Project Helium: Modernizing Software in Minutes - ingve
http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2015/12/project-helium-modernizing-software-in-minutes.html
======
ingve
More info in this paper: "Helium: Lifting High-Performance Stencil Kernels
from Stripped x86 Binaries to Halide DSL Code" [0]

[0] [http://groups.csail.mit.edu/commit/papers/2015/mendis-
pldi15...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/commit/papers/2015/mendis-
pldi15-helium.pdf)

------
pablovidal85
I wonder wether it will be able to optimize itself in the future.

